# Confirmed bee plants



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!

Went to the new local nursery garden store to see what they have.
It is the usual garden and plant stuffs. Then found a few seed racks full of interesting
bee plant seeds. Bought a bunch of them to test this season. These are the confirmed plants that the
bees like with the bee pic on them. Crimson red clover is on the list too that I bought.
Can you name some confirmed bee plants/flowers you already tried that the honey bees like? Are they the annual or perennial?


Can you see the plant name?


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I think the white sweet clover is a perennial and the crimson red is an annual. I have heard that the bumble-bees have longer tongues that are required for the red clover and that honey bees cannot reach the nectar. I have heard a lot of stuff that "just ain't true", so if you have already got the crimson clover seed, watch it and see who eats it.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I think you'd be better off to buy a big bag of yellow sweet clover and one of white dutch and start tossing the white dutch into the yard while sowing the yellow sweet in a big patch.  

My father and I have two big old garden areas that we keep the white dutch in. Wait till the bees work it, and it's gone to seed mostly, mow it, let it rain or water it good and it blooms again and reseeds.

The yellow sweet is going to be tossed out around the hillsides here to help. It takes two years for bloom but why not. Once you have two years into it, it's set and reseeds on it's own.

As for the flowers you posted, I tried many of them last year. Bees pretty much ignored them. Bees work flowers by some kind of priority and if there's not enough of them in one spot, they don't bother from what i've seen.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Www.feedabee.com scatter some free seeds


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

You can't go wrong with white sweet clover (bienniel). 
My personal favorite is Phacelia (annual). It is a really neat purple flower, reseeds readily, the bees love it. 
Also Bachelors buttons (annual), cosmos (annual), sunflowers (annual or maxamillion sunflowers are perennial and spread like crazy), coreopsis (perennial), echinacia (perrenial). 
We have had good luck with cleome (germinates best if seeded in fall)
Just about anything in the mint family. Catmint, lavender, russian sage, agastache....
Mustard 
The trick is to get alot of seed. A few years back we invested in 1lb bags of a whole slew of varieties. The next time i buy seed for bees I think ill get a 20+lb bag of white sweet clover, a bag of Sainfoin, and a bag of dryland alfalfa to throw around our different outyards.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

AA, when you scattered these seeds do you water them in your out fields?
Do you not dig them in to cover the seeds? The sainfoins have bigger seeds with a 
shell cover. So it is better to cover them with the soil, right. 
I like the idea of buying in bulk and planting them together. 
There is a seasonal creek just outside our house. During the
summer time it will dry up. And will flow again during the winter months. Would the clover, sainfoins,
and the buckwheat grow along the side of the creek banks? Do I need to cover the seeds too when scattering
along this creek bank? Thanks for the infos.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

dsegrest said:


> I think the white sweet clover is a perennial and the crimson red is an annual. I have heard that the bumble-bees have longer tongues that are required for the red clover and that honey bees cannot reach the nectar. I have heard a


I think they're both biennials.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

dsegrest said:


> I think the white sweet clover is a perennial and the crimson red is an annual. I have heard that the bumble-bees have longer tongues that are required for the red clover and that honey bees cannot reach the nectar. I have heard a lot of stuff that "just ain't true", so if you have already got the crimson clover seed, watch it and see who eats it.


Sweet clover (yellow or white) is a biannual. Red clover is a short-lived perennial, double-cut types will flower in the first year, single-cut types probably won't. Crimson clover is an annual. White clover, alsike clover, alfalfa, and birdsfoot trefoil are perennials.

As a side note, sweet clover is not true clover. It belongs to a different genus.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Most flower seeds I have had success just scattering. In the garden I often scatter and rake in to cover, or scatter and cover with straw or compost. 
You are correct that Sainfoin is supposed to be planted deeper. I think most recommend using a drill. But covering with some kind of mulch would probably work well too. I have not used it before, but I think it should grow pretty well here.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Let me also through in timing. Here in the PNW we do not have a goldenrod. So we have no fall flow of any sort. After Blackberry it is pretty sparse. I have been trying to fill that fall gap. Neighbour sold his place and mowed 10 acre of blackberries. Thinking of seeing if I can establish some goldenrod and maybe some of the later blooming clovers. Do they even sell goldenrod in bulk? As always MP awesome close up.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

ApricotApiaries said:


> Most flower seeds I have had success just scattering. In the garden I often scatter and rake in to cover, or scatter and cover with straw or compost.
> You are correct that Sainfoin is supposed to be planted deeper. I think most recommend using a drill. But covering with some kind of mulch would probably work well too. I have not used it before, but I think it should grow pretty well here.


I have 50# of sanfoin that I plan to plant this fall in a mix of yellow & white clover. The directions that came with the seed say to plant it no more than 1/4" (one quarter of an inch) deep. It does re-seed itself also, so the freeze & thaw cycle must cover it enough for it to grow.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> Do they even sell goldenrod in bulk? 

Here is one source:
http://www.silverfallsseed.com/seed/Oregon-Native-Seed/Canada-Goldenrod.html

$155 for a pound - enough for 1 acre according to them.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Tim I tried the sainfoin sweet clover mix. Sainfoin seedlings do not compete well. Just about anything competing will beat it out. I did establish a thin planting within the sweet clover. It bloomed the second year along with the sweet clover and then nearly a total die out of the sainfoin. The best result I have had with sainfoin is in pure stands. It will reseed itself if there is sufficient open space in the stand.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I planted some crimson clover here in my part of, SW Indiana , 2 small patches on heavy grey clay 2 yrs ago. I planted one patch on the east side of my barn that got wind protected and 1/2 a day of son . I planted the other out in the open. Honey bees worked it, the patch on the east side of the barn faired much better than the one in the open, neither reseeded and I went back to planing white dutch and sweet yellow.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> >> Do they even sell goldenrod in bulk?
> 
> Here is one source:
> 
> Always funny when somebody sends me a link to the store an hour away for something I have been looking for. Never knew there was a Canadian variety that was native here. Maybe I will put in a row in spring and if it does well harvest a pound for fall planting (as recommended on their site for this area).


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow! This thread is full of good information and
individual experiences. Barry should put the like button here somewhere.

minz, the golden rod seeds are so small that they 
do not grow well if scattered around. I planted $8 dollars of the fireweed with the pinhead size seeds. They did not grow this year. Talk about scattering my money onto the ground for nothing.
So it is better if you can get some goldrod cuttings or rooted plantlets to grow. A year ago a keeper here sent me some cuttings to start and now they are taking over the backyard this year in one patch. One cutting will provide you with 4 adult plants that you can split too. And will triple in their 2nd year. I tried the seeds before but they did not sprout either on the same patch that the plants are growing now. $155 is a bit expensive if just scatter the seeds around to not see any of them grow. Also, grow some asters for the Fall too.

Is aster the same as the cosmos plant? Are they in the same family? Do bees like the cosmos more than the asters? I got confused by the 2.
Also the dixie red clover. Do the bees work on them too?

Golden rods at 3' now:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yellow sweet clover (Melilotus officinalis) and regular white sweet clover (Melilotus albus several varieties) are a biennials.

Hubam (Melilotus alba var. annua) is a white sweet clover that is an annual.

Crimson clover (Trifolium incarnatum) is an annual.

Red clover (Trifolium pratense) is a perennial but not of much use to honey bees.

Crimson clover and red clover are not the same plant.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Michael, the dixie red clover is smaller on the flowers.
You think the bees will work those?


----------



## AndrewoftheEast (Mar 29, 2015)

I would add also that Dutch white clover is perennial, that some plants that are perennial for me in 6b would not be hardy in colder climates (or not perennial for me every year!) - just as southern bees might not make through winter further north - so 'perennial' or 'winter hardy' are really inexact and relative terms. Furthermore, the common names of plants, such as clover, or white clover, or even Dutch white clover are not very specific, either, like the words, bee, bumblebee, honeybee v. Genus species subspecies cultivar/race... But ya, clover can be annual, biennial, perennial, semi-hardy, etc.


----------



## AndrewoftheEast (Mar 29, 2015)

I have USDA distribution maps showing goldenrod as distributed through, well, all of North America including all of the PNW, so I am confident you would be able to grow it there. Maybe you just call it something else?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The golden rods will grow from FL all the way to Canada and Washington state up north.
Different species will take shelter in different location thru out. They are tough drought tolerant
plants once established and will spread nicely on a moist year. But getting the tiny seeds to grow is not that easy just
by scattering onto the ground. None of mine sprout so maybe they need to be stratify first? I don't know the answer to this one.
I got the rooted plants so that help to cut down the planting time to 2 years. Organic Nitrogen fertilizer and lots of water will help them grow
into big bushy plants. I'll bet with lots of GR flowers in the Fall too.


----------



## Grasshopper (Apr 20, 2013)

In my area, it's hard to beat white dutch clover. It's easy to grow and with a little rainfall at the right times, will bloom multiple times in a year. Last year was pretty wet and cooler than normal and we still had it blooming at the end of July. As someone else mentioned: it's hard to plant enough of anything to get them to forage on a particular thing. There's almost always something native that's blooming more at any given time. Goldenrod grows in every road ditch for miles around our apiaries and it's a great fall nectar source. Contrary to what I've read in the past, it's pretty tasty too. It does have an off smell when it's ripening, but the finished product is pretty good on a biscuit!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>You think the bees will work those?

They will or they won't... I have no idea.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Cleomes are an absolute magnet for bees. Also known as Spider flower or Rocky mountain flower.
I saw you had several types of anise, as i understand it you want Anise Hyssop, not Anise, or Hyssop, but Anise Hyssop.
The length of the blooms are not correct length for the bees to gather nectar from the other types. Its what im planting this year.
Along with that i know for a fact butterfly milkweed is a real magnet for bees as well.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Grasshopper said:


> I'm in southeast Missouri. One of the best nectar producers I've seen is available from the MDC . You can order it now I think if you look for the seedling order form online. It's called Button Bush. If you live near riverbottoms it likely already grows there though. I planted some last year along the creek on my property and hope to see some blooms this year. It blooms later in July and fills a gap in my area after the clover is done and before the goldenrod. Any white clover is good too.


Taken from the other thread of BUTTON BUSH Cephalanthus Occidentalis


----------



## Beesure! (Apr 24, 2012)

Minz we have Goldenrod in eastern Oregon and Eastern Washington. Just sayin.


----------



## JMann70806 (Oct 13, 2014)

Son and I will be planting next week about 6 acres .

Hairy Vetch Coated 5 LB.
1 Lb Borage Herb Seeds
Yellow Sweet Clover Seed: Inoculated, Non-GMO, 5 Pounds
1 Lb Lemon Queen Sunflower Wildflower Seeds 
California Poppy Seeds- 1/2# Pound 
Black-Eyed Susan Flower Seeds Rudbeckia Hirta 1/4# 
New England Aster Native Wildflower 
Showy Goldenrod
Monarda Fistulosa Mintleaf Bee Balm


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

goldenrod needs to go through a cold period. Drive around till you find some in seed in the fall and cut the plants. Go to your site and walk around shaking them let the wind distribute. Mid spring the following yr, disk the soil to disturb it then wait. Guaranteed to have a field full of goldenrod.


----------



## Grasshopper (Apr 20, 2013)

To clarify: If I were planting something around my yard or property especially in "kept" areas, the white dutch clover is really good. If you have a drainage of some sort or a creek, you could try the button bush seedlings from the MDC. I've never encountered it growing wild anywhere unless it's near water. If you'd like to see bees working it like crazy, take a float on current river anywhere between Ellington, MO and Van Buren, MO sometime in late July and just listen for buzzing. You'll find it easy enough.....


----------



## Buzzsaw2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

spring= DANDELIONS , sour cherry tree {mine is a meteor},apple trees, peonies,ornamental crabapple
summer= DANDELIONS , dutch clover ,sunflowers,blackberry, raspberry,Russian sage
late summer = milkweed , goldenrod , burdock{all 3 of these are weeds anyway you look at it}

stuff they WON'T work in my yard , 4 varieties of plum tree , blueberries ,phlox ,iris

this is for northern wisconsin.
Lee


----------



## seapro220 (Mar 14, 2013)

want to hear what sounds like a swarm - plant some burning bushes. the bees really love the small flowers and in the fall - you have a nice vibrant color to your yard. For seeding in the small area I have, I usually plant a mixture of wild flowers, rape, buckwheat and clover. I'd love to try some canola 1 year tho..


----------



## Tickfan (Apr 29, 2015)

I've been using crimson clover since I started beekeeping. It takes a few days once blooming starts for the bees to notice/visit, but once they start, they hit it hard. On my quarter acre crimson clover plot, I'll have 1,000's of bees at any given moment for the 10 day bloom period, plus plenty of native bees and butterflies. Let the dead heads stay for 4 weeks, then mow (I bag 1/2, and spread the seed in the rest of the yard). Some will come out in the fall, stay small through winter, then explode in spring. These are blooming now for me in Central VA. The rest sprouts in early spring and blooms 2 weeks after the first round (usually middle or late may).


----------



## MikeinCarolina (Mar 9, 2014)

I just found this thread doing some research here.

I also grow crimson clover for my bees and for nitrogen fixation in the garden. If planting in this area it should be done in the early fall - it overwinters and starts a growth spurt in mid - late winter. My bees love it - the only drawback is that is is a relatively short bloom - I am thinking of a late winter planting next year to prolong the season. Also if you let it set seed it can become invasive - it is my number one weed problem in the garden during winter and early spring where ever I am planting other things and don't want it to grow.


----------

